

Bootstrap and JQuery CDNs Down in UK, France - tekacs
http://check-host.net/check-report/4d9642

======
51Cards
I have to say as unpopular an opinion as it seems to be I have always stuck to
keeping local copies of my core libraries hosted on my server. I know all of
the benefits of pulling from a central CDN like Google but I still can't get
over the fear of being dependent on an external source for part of my core
functionality.

~~~
colinbartlett
What _are_ those benefits of pulling from a central CDN? I've never understood
that, and always hated the idea of yet another point of failure. Especially
for something so easy to host yourself.

~~~
leeber
This sums it up nicely:

[http://encosia.com/3-reasons-why-you-should-let-google-
host-...](http://encosia.com/3-reasons-why-you-should-let-google-host-jquery-
for-you/)

~~~
eloisant
I know the theoretical reasons, but I'm not sure it makes such a big
difference in practice.

------
instakill
Can someone ELI5 why the following doesn't exist (or please enlighten me if it
does):

Some kind of asset management package that will pull a javascript or CSS file
from a CDN if that CDN is alive. If it isn't then it can fallback to
redundancy locations (maybe 2 more CDNs before requesting the asset off your
own server which would act as a last-resort redundancy).

Is this possible? I imagine it could be implemented via JS.

~~~
aikah
I did that, with an inline document.write , a technique I got from html5
boilerplate.

something like

    
    
        if(!jQuery){document.write('<script>...');}

------
oneeyedpigeon
Weird [http://code.jquery.com/](http://code.jquery.com/) appears to be down
for me too

~~~
tekacs
o_O - it looks like MaxCDN is having a widespread failure of some kind. I was
VPN'd through Ireland so didn't notice.

A lot of the web is currently without styles or scripts!

Edit: added to title. Thanks!

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Time to switch a few services from CDN to local copies ...

------
leke
Is there any way to failsafe for events like this?

~~~
tekacs
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8552005](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8552005)
seems to present a solution, which works but may timeout slowly and doesn't
handle Byzantine failure (hopefully unlikely)

------
bnegreve
It works now.

~~~
tekacs
Looks like it, yup - though
[http://status.maxcdn.com/](http://status.maxcdn.com/) is now orange (wasn't
earlier). Some updates to come, I imagine. :)

> All traffic has been re-routed to nearby locations

